# Beas checks into rehab



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> Michael Beasley checked into an unidentified Houston rehabilitation hospital over the weekend, multiple sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Sources said the Heat encouraged Beasley to check into the facility to address possible substance and psychological issues. He is expected to spend time with former NBA player and coach John Lucas, who is renown for his success in working with troubled players.
> 
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/61274/20090824/beasley_checks_into_rehab/

Let's hope everything works out, the poor kid seems to be a sinking ship the past few weeks. Good thing John Lucas is helping him out though, he does a good job.

To think a year ago we saw the fun loving kid on ESPN's mini-series about life as rookie, now he's checking himself into rehab for substance abuse and possible mental issues? Something had to happen to him during his rookie season to really make him take a leap into the deep end.

Get better soon, Beas!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Weather it be celebrities, professional athletes or any public figures, no one really knows whats going on in their personal lives. We look at Mike Beasley and see a young player in the NBA making tons of money with a huge upside and expressive personality but we are never too sure whats going on behind closed doors. Could it be depression or something worse? I dont know but I wish him well. Miami needs him badly and he has so much potential.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

realGM said:


> Beasley made a few frustrated posts prior to taking down his page:
> 
> "Y do I feel like the whole world is against me!!!!!!! Back on my FTW!!!!! I can't win for losin!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> ...


I felt he seemed likely to be the troublesome type from the start watching that rookie episode stuff on espn. Then the whole coverup thing with Mario Chalmers's weed controversy only confirmed it but I always though he was mentally tougher than this based on his self confidence.

Hope it works out for him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This is kinda scary and sad to hear..Hopefully he can turn this ariund


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As a fan of Beas, I really want him to get better soon. He's one of my favorite players (as you can tell by my name.)

As a Heat fan, all I can really think of is how screwed we are if Beas for some reason doesn't return. We'd be ****ed.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

as i wrote in thread on the main page...

damn it. not good. 

hopefully it was more of a precautionary measure then one of extreme need. Hope the guy can get his mind right.

BTW: if y'all thought he got slighted before in the media, you can put money on it that this will just cement his 'bad kid' image. Only adding to what he has to deal with. Which is really the worst part of all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not coming in to gloat or anything like that, but all I will say is I told you so. He has mental issues, that much is clear.

Lets hope it's not for something major, and he can get past this quickly and get healthy. The supposed substance abuse is one thing, but I wouldn't be surprised if it stemmed from the mental issues.
Better to find out now then to let him go down the path of other uber talented bigs who washed out due to substance and mental issues.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

All we know at this point for sure is that Miami "encouraged" him to go into rehab. 

Beas is probably doing ok mentally and physically and just smoking the ganja on his spare time eating Cheetos but Pat doesn't want to hear that LOL. Though maybe the comments he left on Twitter was cause for concern to Riles. I dont think we'll ever find out for sure whats going on in the mind of Beasley.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I believe that this is just to fix his image. It's like everytime Lindsay Lohan goes into rehab, it is just to fix her image. Everybody sees a picture of him with weed in the background and they talk crap, but then he goes to rehab to show that he is trying to fix himself, and everybody is proud of him. I wouldn't be surprised if somebody from the Heat's PR was the person making him do this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> All we know at this point for sure is that Miami "encouraged" him to go into rehab.
> 
> Beas is probably doing ok mentally and physically and just smoking the ganja on his spare time eating Cheetos but Pat doesn't want to hear that LOL. Though maybe the comments he left on Twitter was cause for concern to Riles. I dont think we'll ever find out for sure whats going on in the mind of Beasley.


You would hope its only weed. I haven't seen these tweets, but if he sounded that strange, you wouldn't think it was from weed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> hopefully it was more of a precautionary measure then one of extreme need. Hope the guy can get his mind right.


Most likely its a mild case. If things were worse Beasley would be facing a lot more consequences. We all know how strict Pat Riley is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

myst said:


> I believe that this is just to fix his image. It's like everytime Lindsay Lohan goes into rehab, it is just to fix her image. Everybody sees a picture of him with weed in the background and they talk crap, but then he goes to rehab to show that he is trying to fix himself, and everybody is proud of him. I wouldn't be surprised if somebody from the Heat's PR was the person making him do this.


I don't really think that's it. Mikes problems weren't on many peoples radar. Having him sent to rehab for drug and mental problems puts him in the spotlight. I know you guys are trying to put a positive spin on this, but if its anything, its real, not a PR move.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

myst said:


> I believe that this is just to fix his image. It's like everytime Lindsay Lohan goes into rehab, it is just to fix her image. Everybody sees a picture of him with weed in the background and they talk crap, but then he goes to rehab to show that he is trying to fix himself, and everybody is proud of him. I wouldn't be surprised if somebody from the Heat's PR was the person making him do this.


But did Lohan ever go public by saying "I feel like it isn't worth living"?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This sounds pretty real, because it is pretty silly to start writing suicidal messages on twitter (serious or not) over a tattoo/bag of weed. Remember he has a child and he is only 20 years old, there could be something up with that. Either way, the season can't start soon enough, maybe focusing 100% on basketball will help him get rid of the summer distractions.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

B-Easy said:


> But did Lohan ever go public by saying "I feel like it isn't worth living"?


That's pretty serious. Obviously the guys going through some pretty serious depression. Luckily though that's a very treatable illness. 

I think him going is a good thing. It could be swept under the rug for a while longer, and then he could end up being the next Kemp or Coleman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, this is crazy. But you had to know something was up after those tweets of his. Things just didnt seem right. 

Hopefully this works out for the best.


R-Star said:


> I don't really think that's it. Mikes problems weren't on many peoples radar. Having him sent to rehab for drug and mental problems puts him in the spotlight. I know you guys are trying to put a positive spin on this, but if its anything, its real, not a PR move.


Agreed. There is no spin job here. This seems very real.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The only thing positive thing we can say is that he is getting the help he needs.

I think most of us fully understand how serious this is.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd rather it be real than just a PR move. Mike clearly was super immature even if it didn't descend into official "mental instability". He needs to get away from everything and really focus on his life and where he is headed.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> That's pretty serious. Obviously the guys going through some pretty serious depression. Luckily though that's a very treatable illness.
> 
> *I think him going is a good thing. It could be swept under the rug for a while longer, and then he could end up being the next Kemp or Coleman*.


if this is as serious as it could be, then yeah, definitely better that he get treated sooner than later. Before something bad happens due to said psychological issues, or the weed smoke.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I doubt anyone knows, but does the rehab center he's going to allow visits?

If so, I'll put money down that Riles and (maybe) Wade (possibly Zo?) will be there by days end.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The weed itself isn't what concerns me. It's the possible connection it has to Beasley's mental health. Ive seen many people start smoking that **** (among other substances) because they were depressed.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol @ going to rehab for weed. I'm suuuuure that's why he went.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

IbizaXL said:


> The weed itself isn't what concerns me. It's the possible connection it has to Beasley's mental health. Ive seen many people start smoking that **** (among other substances) because they were depressed.


I would argue that every single person who smokes weed or drinks is depressed to some degree, however small. All drugs do is give you an escape, which implies your normal everyday state is somehow not good enough. Even social drinking is done to fit in with the crowd, which implies some level of insecurity. This is not to condemn anyone, as I do my fair share of all of the above, but I think it is certainly connected to Beasley's mental health.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The South Florida Sun Sentinel has learned that Miami Heat forward Michael Beasley recently checked into a Houston rehabilitation facility, amid concerns about his mental well being.
> 
> Two sources familiar with the situation said Beasley was at the facility before the recent flap regarding a photo he posted to his since-discontinued Twitter account that showed what might be perceived as baggies of marijuana in the background.
> 
> ...





> Inspection of the photo showed two baggies in the background, which some have assumed to be marijuana.
> 
> "I don't know who took that picture. Obviously, it wasn't Mike taking it," Shingler said. "I really have no clue about that."
> 
> ...





> Shingler said Beasley has been working out in Houston in preparation for the Sept. 28 start of training camp.
> 
> "He's been in Houston for two weeks to work out," Shingler said. "When I talked to Mike, he was in the gym. He just got finished working out."


Link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hopefully there are some ballers in that rehab center so he can work on his defense...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I hope Beasley gets the help he needs and is able to overcome his depression.

Suicide is never the answer...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> All drugs do is give you an escape, which implies your normal everyday state is somehow not good enough. Even social drinking is done to fit in with the crowd, which implies some level of insecurity.


I disagree. Theres many who do it just for pleasure. When Im with a group of friends and i drink with them, its not because Im trying to fit in or have some level of insecurity. I drink because i like it and im enjoying my time with them. As far as smoking that nasty ****.....i believe the same applies.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Not coming in to gloat or anything like that, but all I will say is I told you so. He has mental issues, that much is clear.
> 
> Lets hope it's not for something major, and he can get past this quickly and get healthy. The supposed substance abuse is one thing, but I wouldn't be surprised if it stemmed from the mental issues.
> Better to find out now then to let him go down the path of other uber talented bigs who washed out due to substance and mental issues.


"I told you so?" What did you tell us that we didn't know? We all knew Beas didn't have the straightest head on his shoulders. This really isn't necessary, man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> This sounds pretty real, because it is pretty silly to start writing suicidal messages on twitter (serious or not) over a tattoo/bag of weed. Remember he has a child and he is only 20 years old, there could be something up with that. Either way, the season can't start soon enough, maybe focusing 100% on basketball will help him get rid of the summer distractions.


The messages started before the picture.

Im having trouble believing, though, that he was in rehab for weeks before the picture and messages. One side is saying he went their to train initially, the other is saying he was sent as part of the NBA's substance abuse policy. I guess this should all clear up within a few days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I would argue that every single person who smokes weed or drinks is depressed to some degree, however small. All drugs do is give you an escape, which implies your normal everyday state is somehow not good enough. Even social drinking is done to fit in with the crowd, which implies some level of insecurity. This is not to condemn anyone, as I do my fair share of all of the above, but I think it is certainly connected to Beasley's mental health.


Wow, you just waved a flag of ignorance. Im not going any farther than that and derailing this thread.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SI.com are saying he's battling depression, if so, thats really sad to hear.

Hope Mike gets the help he needs, and is ready to go come Training Camp. This is not the time to bail out on him and berate him and trade him or whatever - he needs help.

I hope Riles, Wade and Zo all go see him and make sure he's OK. Basketball is secondary right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Wow, you just waved a flag of ignorance. Im not going any farther than that and derailing this thread.


Sure no need to derail, but I'd love to hear your thoughts in a PM anyway if you feel like it. I'm always up for a different perspective.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

MB30 said:


> SI.com are saying he's battling depression, if so, thats really sad to hear.
> 
> Hope Mike gets the help he needs, and is ready to go come Training Camp. This is not the time to bail out on him and berate him and trade him or whatever - he needs help.
> 
> I hope Riles, Wade and Zo all go see him and make sure he's OK. Basketball is secondary right now.


Yeah. I don't see Riley leaving this kid in the dust, at least not now.

Mike Sr tried making this sound like it was typical, calling it a "little bump in the road of life" or something like that. Obviously down playing it. They also said Beas is hoping to be ready for training camp.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

While this sucks bad, it could be a blessing in disguise for Mike. No more twitter, head down and play ball now kid.

This is where Zo needs to earn his keep - some positive influences and good character people need to gather round and lift him back up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The season really can't start soon enough can it?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

MB30 said:


> While this sucks bad, it could be a blessing in disguise for Mike. No more twitter, head down and play ball now kid.
> 
> This is where Zo needs to earn his keep - some positive influences and good character people need to gather round and lift him back up.


This is why we're blessed to have a guy like Riley at the helm. When things get serious, he takes a lot of personal interest in his players.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

From Mario, 



> mister6clutch- At the crib chillin before I hit the gym for a second time. Shoutout to my boy mike Beas man. He good yall stop trippin on the situation


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

sounds alot like eddie griffin right now. just a terrible terrible turn of events.

i'm going to guess he got his hands on weed laced w/dust. happened to my best friend in college, who played football for WV. he was the coolest, funnest, most confident person you could ever meet, then he smoked weed w/dust and immediately began to lose his mind & eventually ended up committing suicide in 1998. this is lesson on why you should never mess w/drugs!!!!

hope everyone here had a great summer, despite this news i'm hopeful to a better season in 2010. 

nr23


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Get better soon Beasley. You gotta feel sorry for the guy, has Richard Cory written all over it, but I really hope he gets through this, as a person and not as a fan. 

With regard to the weed, **** that, everyone does it.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> sounds alot like eddie griffin right now. just a terrible terrible turn of events.
> 
> i'm going to guess he got his hands on weed laced w/dust. happened to my best friend in college, who played football for WV. he was the coolest, funnest, most confident person you could ever meet, then he smoked weed w/dust and immediately began to lose his mind & eventually ended up committing suicide in 1998. this is lesson on why you should never mess w/drugs!!!!
> 
> ...


This is also an argument for legalizing marijuana, but that's another story isn't it? 

But so many people have to go through **** because of close-minded lawmakers, it's a pretty serious issue as well, and it plays a huge role in Beasley's situation right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> "I told you so?" What did you tell us that we didn't know? We all knew Beas didn't have the straightest head on his shoulders. This really isn't necessary, man.


I can bring up old posts between the two of us if you deem it necessary. Lets not highjack this thread, but lets also not act like you weren't getting angry when I questioned Mikes head back in the day.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

FWIW, I do recall R-Star saying some stuff about Beas....

...did I just side with a Canadian?

****


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

B-Easy said:


> FWIW, I do recall R-Star saying some stuff about Beas....
> 
> ...did I just side with a Canadian?
> 
> ****


To be fair, he says stuff about pretty much everyone. If I throw 1,000 darts, one of them will hit the bullseye.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

myst said:


> To be fair, he says stuff about pretty much everyone. If I throw 1,000 darts, one of them will hit the bullseye.


Because I've also brought up that Wade is getting a little injury prone in the past?

Oohhhh.... petty.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Because I've also brought up that Wade is getting a little injury prone in the past?
> 
> Oohhhh.... petty.


You said it, not me. But you seem to have a very negative outlook on all of your opinions.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I can bring up old posts between the two of us if you deem it necessary. Lets not highjack this thread, but lets also not act like you weren't getting angry when I questioned Mikes head back in the day.


I dont think I would have argued against Mike being a weirdo, I've always felt he was. OK, he may be depressed and may have a marijuana habit. That still doesn't make him a bad guy to me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> I dont think I would have argued against Mike being a weirdo, I've always felt he was. OK, he may be depressed and may have a marijuana habit. That still doesn't make him a bad guy to me.


Smoking weed and being depressed doesn't make him a bad guy. I think he has some deep routed mental issues, as I had stated in the past.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

myst said:


> You said it, not me. But you seem to have a very negative outlook on all of your opinions.


Not necessarily. I love Zo and have always had an optimistic outlook on him, loved Brian Grant, was a fan of Glen Rice, etc. 

I'm indifferent on Wade. I think he can be the best scorer in the league when healthy, but hate when people try to make him sound like hes anything better than average on defense, or try to gloss over the fact hes injury prone. Beasley I just plain don't like for his actions before coming into the league, but I do hope the best for him. Other than that I have said I think everyone should quit talking about Dorell Wright like hes still a blue chip prospect.

So that makes me indifferent on your superstar, one player I don't like, and one role player whom I think shouldn't be hyped anymore. I don't think that makes me a hater seeing as how I also point out how the Heat have one of the most talented young cores in the league, but some of you seem to take offense to anyone who doesn't wear their "Heat R #1" t-shirt when posting on this forum.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Not necessarily. I love Zo and have always had an optimistic outlook on him, loved Brian Grant, was a fan of Glen Rice, etc.
> 
> I'm indifferent on Wade. I think he can be the best scorer in the league when healthy, but hate when people try to make him sound like hes anything better than average on defense, or try to gloss over the fact hes injury prone. Beasley I just plain don't like for his actions before coming into the league, but I do hope the best for him. Other than that I have said I think everyone should quit talking about Dorell Wright like hes still a blue chip prospect.
> 
> So that makes me indifferent on your superstar, one player I don't like, and one role player whom I think shouldn't be hyped anymore. I don't think that makes me a hater seeing as how I also point out how the Heat have one of the most talented young cores in the league, but some of you seem to take offense to anyone who doesn't wear their "Heat R #1" t-shirt when posting on this forum.


I was talking about in general, not about the Heat. I don't care if you like the Heat or not, I just feel that whatever discussion you join, you have a negative opinion.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

myst said:


> I was talking about in general, not about the Heat. I don't care if you like the Heat or not, I just feel that whatever discussion you join, you have a negative opinion.


That is quite the negative opinion myst.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These links were posted on RealGM, similar situation happened to Delonte West and he bounced back fine. In fact he is probably very similar to Beasley in terms of being the locker room clown and all that.

http://www.bvonsports.com/2008/10/21/cavs-delonte-west-s-depression-made-him-want-to-quit-team

http://blogs.usatoday.com/gameon/2008/10/cavs-delonte-we.html


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I hope everything turns out to be okay for him and he achieves his goal in proving everyone wrong. This guy has been disliked in his own fan base and some teammates of his for his immaturity. Wade doesnt strike me as guy that will help beasley much, for Wade has been impatient with him several time during the course of the season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> I hope everything turns out to be okay for him and he achieves his goal in proving everyone wrong. This guy has been disliked in his own fan base and some teammates of his for his immaturity. Wade doesnt strike me as guy that will help beasley much, for Wade has been impatient with him several time during the course of the season.


I don't blame him. This is Beasleys job, going to work with a bad attitude doesn't sit well with some people.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I don't blame him. This is Beasleys job, going to work with a bad attitude doesn't sit well with some people.


I wouldn't say its a bad attitude, just a different one. Wade is one of those Kobe types who is just not very nice on the court and gets impatient when people don't perform up to his high standards. Beasley would have probably meshed much better in an environment like Cleveland which seemed much more laid back.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> I wouldn't say its a bad attitude, just a different one. Wade is one of those Kobe types who is just not very nice on the court and gets impatient when people don't perform up to his high standards. Beasley would have probably meshed much better in an environment like Cleveland which seemed much more laid back.


I just don't like Beasley attitude. Hopefully this rehab stint helps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From Wade's twitter


> Everyone say a prayer for our lil brother,but please don't judge the man. we all make mistakes,beas i'm here if you need anything fam


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see some public support from DWade - good to know he's in Mike's corner.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dr. Drew saying Beasley does not have depression, and he does have a drug addiction.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=4421387&categoryid=2459788


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Drug concerns at heart of Beasley stay; expected back for camp*


> A day after it was confirmed that Michael Beasley had entered a Houston rehab facility, a clearer picture regarding the status of the Miami Heat forward has come into focus.
> 
> Sources familiar with the case said Beasley's stay at the facility is primarily related to the NBA's substance-abuse program, with this visit planned in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So he was going to be in there regardless - probably due to the sanctions from last summer (although Mario and Darrell Arthur arent?).

If he hasnt got depression and he's in there for weed - that's not so bad. We all knew he was on it anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat believes Michael Beasley's problems aren't as serious as some might fear and are optimistic he will rebound. Riley has been in contact with Beasley during the offseason.


link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

One thing that may be concering is the so-called 'chemical dependency' - that doesnt sound like its inferring weed, more like meth or painkillers or something, which is worse.

Still - i'm sure Mike will do whats required of him and hopefully come out a smarter person. He's got responsibilites now, to his team, his kid, and himself - I think getting him into training camp, around the vets and back in basketball mode will see him get through this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Miami Heat's Michael Beasley's stay was planned (Miami Herald)*

Michael Beasley's attendance at a Houston-area rehabilitation center had been scheduled for weeks and is connected to a violation the Miami Heat forward committed during last summer's NBA rookie transition program.

Beasley has been in Houston for at least the past two weeks to work out, attend counseling sessions and undergo clinical treatment to help him cope with stress and substance-abuse issues, multiple sources said Tuesday.

Relatives and associates closest to Beasley, 20, said Tuesday they did not know when he would be able to leave the rehab program. 

But two sources with direct knowledge of the situation, including one who has been in contact with Beasley, said the troubled but talented player is expected to be available well before the start of the Heat's training camp Sept. 28, barring any setbacks.

Heat guard Dwyane Wade used his Twitter account Tuesday night to send a message of support to Beasley.

``Everyone say a prayer for our lil brother, but please don't judge the man,'' Wade wrote. ``[We] all make mistakes, beas i'm here if you need anything fam.''

TOUGH ROAD

Avoiding missteps has been a challenge for Beasley since the Heat selected him No. 2 overall in the 2008 Draft. Beasley quickly fell under league scrutiny last August when he was among three players caught in a hotel room with unauthorized guests amid the scent of marijuana during the league's annual rookie symposium. Beasley was fined $50,000 by the NBA and also has been routinely tested for drugs since the incident.

Details of Beasley's rehab stay emerged Monday. But more information surfaced Tuesday, including confirmation he is officially in the league's substance-abuse program and was required to travel to Houston for rehab.

There was initial speculation that Beasley had checked himself into the program after he was strongly advised to do so by the Heat. It remained unclear Tuesday how many drug tests Beasley might have failed in his rookie season.

The league mandates a suspension of at least five games after a third failed drug test. Another set of concerns about Beasley surfaced Friday, when he used his since-deleted Twitter account to post comments that included suicidal references as well as a photograph that revealed what appeared to be two small bags of marijuana on a living room table.

Citing an NBA rule that disallows them to address substance-abuse matters, Heat and NBA officials declined comment.

But several spoke on Beasley's behalf, including a league source who claimed reports of Beasley being treated for depression were overblown.

Beasley's estranged father also did several radio and TV interviews Tuesday to defend his son. Michael Beasley Sr. said the birth of Beasley's daughter in May and the pressure to live up to NBA expectations were taxing.

But the elder Beasley also said his son passed recent drug tests and that if there were drugs in the Twitter photo, they did not belong to his son.

``We're just trying to figure out the best way to come together as a family,'' Beasley Sr. told 790 The Ticket. ``I can imagine it's been overwhelming for him. I know he's been under a little stress.''

Beasley's father said he has reached out to former NBA player and coach John Lucas, who runs a substance-abuse program in Houston, but that the younger Beasley could not receive calls or visits.

Other relatives have talked to Beasley on the phone and some planned to visit him in Houston. But a league source said Beasley was not in a program run by Lucas.

HEAT SUPPORT

Heat teammates Jermaine O'Neal and Mario Chalmers were supportive of Beasley, who averaged 13.9 points and 5.4 rebounds during a solid rookie season.

``What he is doing is not a negative as far as going to rehab, it's a blessing and a good thing,'' O'Neal posted on his Twitter account.

Chalmers, who was also fined by the league for his role alongside Beasley last summer, said he was surprised to learn Beasley was in a rehab facility.

``I hadn't talked to Mike in a couple of weeks,'' Chalmers said from Alaska in an interview Tuesday on Dime magazine's website. ``It kind of shocked me. But I'm sure he'll get through and he'll be fine.'' 


http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/basketball/story/1202354.html


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So basically, nobody has any idea what is going on


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. If this was pre-planned as a result of the Rookie Symp. violation, why are Chalmers and Arthur not there? A lot of holes in what we're being told.



PoetLaureate said:


> I wouldn't say its a bad attitude, just a different one. Wade is one of those Kobe types who is just not very nice on the court and gets impatient when people don't perform up to his high standards. Beasley would have probably meshed much better in an environment like Cleveland which seemed much more laid back.


You dont think LeBron gets on his teammates? 

I think the notion that Beasley approaches basketball with a "bad attitude" is merely indicative of total ignorance. Mike's got a great attitude around his teammates and has always been said to be cheery and uplifting in practice and the locker room. If you're going to try to tear down the guy's character, use facts.

I guess right now we'll just leave it as you "don't like his attitude." For whatever reason. He may be aloof and arrogant, but please don't make him out to be Zach Randolph.

On a slight side note, I found this interesting:



> At one point during the Heat's free agency pursuit of Odom, Beasley was ready and willing to accept a move to Los Angeles if a sign-and-trade could have been worked out after Odom's negotiations with the Lakers broke down


LINK

I know Beasley's favorite team had been the Lakers before being drafted, and may very well still be. He loves Kobe, and probably wouldn't mind coming off the bench to replace Odom's role in LA. Im just wondering how much he wanted this to happen, and how reliable Wallace is as a source regarding this. Oh well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, just got an e-mail response from Ira that clears a little up:



> *Me*
> A lot appears to not be adding up, even with this new influx of info. If Beasley's stay at the Houston facility (run by John Lucas, correct? Though somehow undisclosed) was planned in advanced due to his transgression at the Rookie symposium (which has gone from being primarily over women to weed), why then were Mario Chalmers and Darrell Arthur not required to go as well? Had Beasley had another violation during the season? This isn't even mentioning the coincidence of Beasley posting a picture with a possible marijuana baggie in it directly prior to a pre-planned rehab visit.





> *Ira*
> Because Mario was required to re-attend the rookie symposium earlier this month, as I have reported, and therefore was able to finish his program there. Michael was not, so he is taking care of his issues now.


Still a little weird to me, but I'll accept it. Regarding the John Lucas part of my message, it turns out he's actually not working with Lucas, so that's why it was an unknown facility he was admitted to. The coincidence with the baggie picture still boggles, though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The picture/depressed tweets and the rehab stint do sound like a coincidence don't they? Seems like some very unfortunate timing for all of this to go down at the same time, which would make sense with the report that the Heat aren't very concerned. If Mario had to go through a similar thing because of the incident, you may as well plaster CHALMERS WENT TO REHAB on espn as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I still find it difficult to believe that this was all one big coincidence. But that is crazy if true.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I dunno if I buy that - isnt the rookie symposium like 3-4 days at most? Why would Mike agree to go to a clinical drug treatment program, in Houston, for 30 days if thats the case??


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is it really 30 days though? I thought he was supposed to be back well before training camp, which is in about that time. In either case, I find it kind of weird and a little concerning that multiple Heat players would feel the need to tweet about Beasley if it wasn't serious. Who really knows though, if he isn't allowed contact with people at the beginning of rehab, they (Wade, JO, etc) might just be reading the same media reports we are. I don't really know how they handle that kind of stuff in those programs. Whatever it may be, I'm at least a little more comfortable that he doesn't seem to have any real psychological issues and that this is mainly for drugs.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As much as I want to believe that the rehab was planned, I find it very hard to believe. Too much is working against Beas, Miami and the NBA in that scenario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is it really 30 days though? I thought he was supposed to be back well before training camp, which is in about that time. *In either case, I find it kind of weird and a little concerning that multiple Heat players would feel the need to tweet about Beasley if it wasn't serious. Who really knows though, if he isn't allowed contact with people at the beginning of rehab, they (Wade, JO, etc) might just be reading the same media reports we are.* I don't really know how they handle that kind of stuff in those programs. Whatever it may be, I'm at least a little more comfortable that he doesn't seem to have any real psychological issues and that this is mainly for drugs.


I was thinking the same thing. But then thought that Wade most likely has Spo, Riles, and even Mickey on speed dial and they'd tell him what was going on. So I find it weird that he'd tweet what he did.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont think anything has been said about how long he'd been there. Good point about the Heat teammates, but that was only JO and Wade. Chalmers, who is closer to Beas, downplayed it on Twitter. Though in the Dime magazine interview he indicated he was surprised by Beasley's admittance.



> *Dime:* Were you surprised about the Beasley news yestersay?
> *MC:* Yeah I was very surprised about that. I mean I hadn’t talked to Mike in a couple of weeks. But I’m sure he’ll get through and he’ll be fine.
> *
> Dime:* What is your take on it? Did you see something like this happening?
> *MC:* No I didn’t. It kind of shocked me.


He did say he hadn't spoken to Beasley in awhile, though. And judging by some of their Tweet messages over the past few weeks, Beas kinda disappeared off the face of the earth after the Heat camp.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> The story broke on Monday that Michael Beasley has checked into a drug rehabilitation program in Houston.
> 
> Left unclear was when he entered rehab. Sources now say that Beasley had been in outpatient drug rehabilitation treatment, as part of the NBA's drug program, for a week or more prior to the latest news.
> 
> ...


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop...-Beasley-s-Treatment-Began-Some-Time-Ago.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This story isnt gonna make sense for some time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems to be starting to make sense. Could be more misinformation being spread by the Heat to put their own spin on it, but I'd imagine the 'sources' they're using are not through the Heat.

It seems Beas needed to spend time in Houston in an outpatient drug program (for 30 days?) for apparently failing a drug test some time during the year. Apparently he did something wrong that was not necessarily a weed infraction (getting a tattoo?) and now, the part I'm hoping I'm misinterpreting, his 30 days start over, and this time in an inpatient setting. 

So it was a pre-planned visit, but he somehow screwed it up and made it worse. Oh, Beas. Hopefully if he's stuck in there for awhile, he spends a lot of time focusing solely on his game. Would be unfortunate that he wont be working with the other young guys at the AAA though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> As for Beasley, a source familiar with the situation confirmed that a misstep by the 20-year-old forward while participating in an outpatient program resulted in more stringent guidelines being established.
> 
> The source said the lapse was not related to drug use but rather adherence to program rules. The current stay is not voluntary, but is the only avenue for a return to the court.


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wonder what he did?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Might've had to do with getting that tattoo, or not obeying some sort of curfew or something. I have a feeling it was really mundane.

I'm more interested in what he did to have to enter this out-patient program in the first place. The whole "Chalmers and Arthur re-did the Rookie Symposium so they're exempt" thing doesn't fly when you read Beas is in a 30-day program instead. I'm guessing he failed a drug test.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

We need you on the court this year, Beas! 

I think he's fine, honestly. He probably failed a drug test earlier in the season and had to attend this thing in the summer(which somehow he has managed to make worse). He probably just used poor judgement and is in trouble for something mundane right now that pissed those rehab people off.... Something like missing an appointment or two, or missing his cerfew or something like that that has made the rehab center feel like they need to bring him in on the inside to get through to him.... 

Seems like Beas just wants to live his life, though. Im sure he probably used some poor judgement somewhere down the line, but who hasn't? He's just in the spotlight, and if he got caught for weed 1 time, it sucks that he had to do all this rehab crap from the get go because he seems like he has a good level of self-control when it comes to drugs. But hey, they are paying you millions Beas,so you gotta play by thier rules and comply if/when you get caught. Hopefully he can get this whole thing straightened out and get his mind back on tearing up the basketball court. I just took him in a fantasy league of mine, so I think he is okay. Probably a little stubburn, but he's a young guy just tryin to live life. He'll be alright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> • Why did Michael Beasley send alarming ``Tweets'' recently, including, ``Feelin like it's not worth livin''? Because Beasley was angry about being transferred from the outpatient to the inpatient program at the Houston facility where he's required to spend time because he's in the NBA substance-abuse program after last summer's incident involving marijuana at the rookie symposium. Beasley was transferred because he violated the rules involving conduct and interaction with others while in the program (not because of drug use).


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This offseason has just been doomed from the beginning


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For real. We've sent away our draft picks, have signed zero free agents, have lost a player to a contender, had our franchise men send each other aggressive messages via the media, and witnessed our young hope enter a rehab facility, fun fun.

Regarding that post about Beasley, Im not at all surprised that his transgression was, apparently, related to conversing with someone he wasn't supposed to. Maybe it was even a girl that he had a fling with.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Michael Beasley is doing well in rehab, according to the Heat forward's personal adviser.

"He's doing well," Bruce Shingler told the Miami Herald. "He sounded really upbeat. He accepted responsibility and expects to be ready for training camp. He told me he will do whatever is needed to help the team win."

The Heat maintain that Beasley will be ready for training camp.


----------

